# Winter is coming!



## unityofbalance (Oct 20, 2016)

This one is being auction off for charity. I always like to paint for a good cause. I am located in CT so winter is actually coming for me very soon.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

What I miss in this picture is a little figure standing before the cottage, or children playing, or a deer, etc. This would serve as a focus for the eye and seem to tell a story. It would enhance the intimate character of this painting, something which your style is suited for. /Mats


----------



## unityofbalance (Oct 20, 2016)

I appreciate constructive feed back, thank you for your comment.


----------

